# Setting up Ssl on Apache24 Server



## wagabond12 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello everyone ! I want to set up ssl protocol for my local web server that i started with apache24. What should i do ? Which conf's should i edit ? What are the commands etc. This will help a lot. Btw. i have 2 .cer , 1 .crt , 1.p7b certificate file.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 29, 2020)

wagabond12 said:


> Btw. i have 2 .cer , 1 .crt , 1.p7b certificate file.


Run a server online. But those files need to be converted to .pem.

There is a *SSL.conf file in the Includes dir that you can edit. It would look like /use/local/etc/apache24/Includes/*ssl.conf.


----------

